# اسئلة للعلم اذا ممكن



## ابو عبدو (12 يونيو 2007)

سلام للجميع 
اريد ان اعرف منكم بعض الامور في عقيدتكم اذا امكن 
في البداية حبذا لو اعلم ماذا تقولون في السماء . يعني هل هي سماء واحدة أم سبع سماوات كما في القران الكريم ؟ ام غير ذلك 
يعني عندكم هل يوجد سماء اولى وهي السماء الدنيا , ثم سماء ثانية , ثم ثالثة , وهكذا . أم تقولون في ذلك قولا آخر ؟


----------



## fredyyy (13 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اسئلة للعلم اذا ممكن*

*إذا كان للعلم مرحباَ أما المقاوحة لا مكان لها

السماء الأولى : سماء الطيور (الغلاف الجوي)
السماء الثانية :سماء الفلك   (المجال الذي تقع فيه كل الأجرام والمجرات)
السماء الثالثة :سماء بيت الآب (هذا مكان سكنى المؤمنين المسيحيين الحقيقيين إلى الأبد)


ولا وجه للمقارنة*


----------



## ابو عبدو (13 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اسئلة للعلم اذا ممكن*



fredyyy قال:


> *إذا كان للعلم مرحباَ أما المقاوحة لا مكان لها
> 
> السماء الأولى : سماء الطيور (الغلاف الجوي)
> السماء الثانية :سماء الفلك   (المجال الذي تقع فيه كل الأجرام والمجرات)
> ...



شكرا يا سيد فريدي المحترم


----------



## ابو عبدو (13 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اسئلة للعلم اذا ممكن*

سؤال آخر 
ماذا تعلمون عن ما بعد الموت ؟


----------



## _Stev_ (13 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اسئلة للعلم اذا ممكن*

المومن بالمسيح لا يموت.
و اهم شي نعلمه ان بعد ان يرقد الانسان سيكون مع المسيح.


سلام المسيح.​


----------



## amali (13 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اسئلة للعلم اذا ممكن*



_Stev_ قال:


> المومن بالمسيح لا يموت.
> و اهم شي نعلمه ان بعد ان يرقد الانسان سيكون مع المسيح.
> 
> 
> سلام المسيح.​



معلومة جديدة هاذي

و هل عندكم اية في الانجيل تؤكد كلامك يا استاذ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## fredyyy (13 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اسئلة للعلم اذا ممكن*

*في البداية :

الموت نوعان :
موت حرفي وهو إنفصال الروح عن الجسد.(ممكن للمؤمن والخاطي)

موت أدبي وهو إنفصال الانسان عن الله بسبب خطاياه

الأول:
لغير المؤمن المسيحي هو الهاوية (مكان عزاب الاشرار) انظر لوقا 16
للمؤمن المسيحي الفردوس مع المسيح................... انظر لوقا 23

الثاني :
ليس للمؤمن المسيحي نصيب فيه لأن له علاقة بالله...انظر 1يو 1 :3

لغير المؤمن المسيحي ميت لإنفصاله عن مصدر الحياة حتى لو كان يتنفس*


 اف 2:5  
*** *ونحن اموات بالخطايا احيانا مع المسيح.بالنعمة انتم مخلّصون.* ***


----------



## fredyyy (13 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اسئلة للعلم اذا ممكن*

*معلومة جديدة هاذي
و هل عندكم اية في الانجيل تؤكد كلامك يا استاذ؟؟؟؟؟ *

*لماذا الاسلوب الساخر إذ أنت تجهل ما نعلمه*


----------



## fredyyy (13 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اسئلة للعلم اذا ممكن*

*يتكلم في إنجيل يوحنا الاصحاح العاشر

عن المسيح كراعي الغراف ونحن رعيته*

* 27  خرافي تسمع صوتي وانا اعرفها فتتبعني.
 وانا اعطيها حياة ابدية ولن تهلك الى الابد ولا يخطفها احد من يدي.*


----------



## _Stev_ (13 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اسئلة للعلم اذا ممكن*



amali قال:


> معلومة جديدة هاذي
> 
> و هل عندكم اية في الانجيل تؤكد كلامك يا استاذ؟؟؟؟؟


 



هناك ايات عديده موجوده في الاناجيل.

يوحنا 8:51 "الحق اقول لكم:  ان كان احد يحفظ كلامي _*فلن يرى الموت*_"

يوحنا 10:27 "خرافي تسمع صوتي و انا اعرفها فتتبعني و انا _*اعطيها حياه ابديه*_ و لن تهلك الى الابد و _*لا يخطفها احد من يدي*_"


سلام المسيح​


----------



## amali (13 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اسئلة للعلم اذا ممكن*

شكرا لك ستيف و ساكتفي بهذه الاية

يوحنا 8:51 "الحق اقول لكم:  ان كان احد يحفظ كلامي _*فلن يرى الموت*_"

حسب فهمي اللي يؤمن بالمسيح عليه السلام و من عمل كل ما امره به فلن يمت ابدا

هل يوجد احد يعني شخص قام بكل ما امره به المسيح عليه السلام و لم يمت من عندكم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

اسفة يا استاذ على الاسئلة الكثيرة دي لكن هذي معلومات اول مرة اعرفها مكنتش اعرفها


----------



## amali (13 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اسئلة للعلم اذا ممكن*



fredyyy قال:


> *معلومة جديدة هاذي
> و هل عندكم اية في الانجيل تؤكد كلامك يا استاذ؟؟؟؟؟ *
> 
> *لماذا الاسلوب الساخر إذ أنت تجهل ما نعلمه*



:t26::t26:

اسمحلي يا استاذ انا ما احب اتكلم مع :11azy::11azy:

ناس بتتكلم بطريقتك


----------



## _Stev_ (13 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اسئلة للعلم اذا ممكن*

المؤمن بالمسيح لا يموت, و بما ان الموت هو الانفصال عن الحياه  فقد مات المسيح عوضا ليعطي الحياه.
و بما اننا جسد واحد مع المسيح, وهو الذي قام من الاموات, فلنا حياه بجسده القائم من الموت.
و ان فارق المسيحي المومن الحياه الارضيه, فهو يرقد  و لا يموت.
الموت اجتاز عن المومنين بالمسيح.
الموت سيذوقه فقط الغير مؤمن بالمسيح, اذ هو مفصول عن الله.

اسمعي كلام السيد المسيح له كل المجد *"انا هو القيامه و الحياه من امن  بي و ان مات فسيحيا*"


سلام المسيح​


----------



## amali (13 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اسئلة للعلم اذا ممكن*

"انا هو القيامه و الحياه من امن بي و ان مات فسيحيا"

جميل يا استاذ و انا ايضا اؤمن بان المسيح عليه السلام يحيي الموتى 

لان الله سبحانه و تعالى وهبه تلك المعجزة كما وهب لكل الرسل المعجزات

يعني هذه الاية تبين معجزة من المعجزات التي و هبها له الله سبحانه و تعالى


----------



## fredyyy (13 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اسئلة للعلم اذا ممكن*

*يعني هذه الاية تبين معجزة من المعجزات التي و هبها له الله سبحانه و تعالى *

*عندما يقول المسيح أن هو القيامة والحياة

يعني أنه مصدر تلك الحياة

وليست معجزة*


----------



## ابو عبدو (13 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اسئلة للعلم اذا ممكن*



fredyyy قال:


> *في البداية :
> 
> الموت نوعان :
> موت حرفي وهو إنفصال الروح عن الجسد.(ممكن للمؤمن والخاطي)
> ...



هذه الاجابة الوحيدة التي جاءت موزونة وهي التي تهمني  
واني أسأل عن الموت الحرفي كما تعبر عنه يا سيد فريدي , اي انفصال الروح عن الجسد . 
فما هي الروح ؟ وما تعلم عنها ؟
فما هي الهاوية ؟ وما تعلم عنها ؟
وما هي الفردوس ؟ وما تعلم عنها ؟


----------



## fredyyy (13 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اسئلة للعلم اذا ممكن*

*فما هي الروح ؟ وما تعلم عنها ؟*

*الروح هي نسمة الله التي وضعها في الانسان 
وتلازم الانسان عند تكوينه في بطن أمه
هي قناة الاتصال بالله
تلازم الانسان طوال حياته على الارض ولها نهايتان
الفردوس للمؤمن المسيحي
الهاوية لغير المؤمنين بصليب المسيح*

*فما هي الهاوية ؟ وما تعلم عنها ؟*

*الهاويه مكان إنتظار الأرواح الشريرة وأرواح غير المؤمنين*

*وما هي الفردوس ؟ وما تعلم عنها ؟*

*الفردوس هو مكان إنتظار أرواح المؤمنين القديسين الراقدين بيسوع*


----------



## amali (14 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اسئلة للعلم اذا ممكن*



fredyyy قال:


> *يعني هذه الاية تبين معجزة من المعجزات التي و هبها له الله سبحانه و تعالى *
> 
> *عندما يقول المسيح أن هو القيامة والحياة
> 
> ...



يا استاذ انت دوختني 

لو كان المسيح عليه السلام هو مصدر الحياة 

من كان مصدر الحياة قبله؟؟؟ يعني من كان مصدر حياة امه السيدة العذراء؟؟؟


----------



## My Rock (14 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اسئلة للعلم اذا ممكن*



amali قال:


> يا استاذ انت دوختني
> 
> لو كان المسيح عليه السلام هو مصدر الحياة
> 
> من كان مصدر الحياة قبله؟؟؟ يعني من كان مصدر حياة امه السيدة العذراء؟؟؟


 
المسيح بدايته ليسة بداية الولادة البشرية للجسد
المسيح بلاهوته الالهي موجود منذ الازل

عمرك قريتي انجيل يوحنا اول اصحاح؟


----------



## Basilius (14 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اسئلة للعلم اذا ممكن*



amali قال:


> يا استاذ انت دوختني
> 
> لو كان المسيح عليه السلام هو مصدر الحياة
> 
> من كان مصدر الحياة قبله؟؟؟ يعني من كان مصدر حياة امه السيدة العذراء؟؟؟



*بصراحة يا استاذ امالي انت اللي مدوخ نفسك على الفاضي 
الله موجود منذ الازل 
و نحن لا نقول ان التجسد هو بداية للوجود الالهي او بداية الله  فالله موجود سرمديا 
فبلاش استخدام الاسلوب العقيم من فضلك *


----------



## fredyyy (14 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اسئلة للعلم اذا ممكن*

*يا استاذ انت دوختني 
لو كان المسيح عليه السلام هو مصدر الحياة 
من كان مصدر الحياة قبله؟؟؟
 يعني من كان مصدر حياة امه السيدة العذراء؟؟؟ *

*المسيح لا يوجد قبله ولا بعده أحد .... المسيح أذلي أبدي *
*مكتوب:*

* يو 1:4 
***  فيه كانت الحياة والحياة كانت نور الناس. ***

 كو 3:4 
*** متى اظهر المسيح حياتنا فحينئذ تظهرون انتم ايضا معه في المجد ***

 يو 17:5 المسيح يكلم الآب:
***  والآن مجدني انت ايها الآب عند ذاتك بالمجد الذي كان لي عندك قبل كون العالم ***

عب 1:2 
*** كلمنا في هذه الايام الاخيرة في ابنه الذي جعله وارثا لكل شيء الذي به ايضا عمل العالمين ****
*كو1 : يتكلم عن المسيح فيقول....*
*13  الذي انقذنا من سلطان الظلمة ونقلنا الى ملكوت ابن محبته
 14  الذي لنا فيه الفداء بدمه غفران الخطايا.
 15  الذي هو صورة الله غير المنظور بكر كل خليقة.
 16  فانه فيه خلق الكل ما في السموات وما على الارض ما يرى وما لا يرى سواء كان عروشا ام سيادات ام رياسات ام سلاطين.الكل به وله قد خلق.
 17  الذي هو قبل كل شيء وفيه يقوم الكل*

*إذاَ في المسيح كانت الحياة ....المسيح أصل حياة المؤمنين ...
المسيح كان له مجد قبل كون العالم .... المسيح وارث لكل شئ....
المسيح عمل العالمين*

*ما ذكرته هي ثوابت لا تقبل المناقشة 
مثلما تقول الانسان له عينان وأذنان
 ويدان  وقدمان (إنها أمور غير قابله للجدال)*


----------



## amali (14 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اسئلة للعلم اذا ممكن*

المسيح لا يوجد قبله ولا بعده أحد

يا استاذ انت بتقول كلام غير منطقي 

اذا كان المسيح لا يوجد قبله احد من خلقه اذن؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## amali (14 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اسئلة للعلم اذا ممكن*



AVADA CADAVRA قال:


> *بصراحة يا استاذ امالي انت اللي مدوخ نفسك على الفاضي
> الله موجود منذ الازل
> و نحن لا نقول ان التجسد هو بداية للوجود الالهي او بداية الله  فالله موجود سرمديا
> فبلاش استخدام الاسلوب العقيم من فضلك *



يا استاذ انتم اللي مدوخين و مدوخنة معاكم
:act31::act31::act31:

بقولك ايه متتفقو على الهكم الاول و بعدين تعالو فهمونا

واحد بيامن بوجود الله و الاخر لا يؤمن بوجود الله 

استغفر الله العظيم

لا اله الا الله وحده و لا شريك له


----------



## fredyyy (14 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اسئلة للعلم اذا ممكن*

*اذا كان المسيح لا يوجد قبله احد من خلقه اذن؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*المسيح مولود ولم يخلقه أحد.*
*الكلمة المناسبة هنا هي كائن (فعل) وليس كان...... أو يكون...... أو سيكون 
والفعل كائن لا يطلق الا على الله
 أي الذي ليس له بداية 
وليست له نهاية
ولا يحده زمن

والمسيح عندما يقول :
*يو 8:58 
***  *قال لهم يسوع الحق الحق اقول لكم قبل ان يكون ابراهيم انا كائن.* ***

*أي زمن وجوده من زمن وجود الله 
لكن لم يُظهر في الجسد إلا بعد الولادة من المطوبة العذراء مريم
*
 رؤ 21:6  
*** *ثم قال لي قد تم.انا هو الالف والياء البداية والنهاية.انا اعطى العطشان من ينبوع ماء الحياة مجانا. ****


----------



## ابو عبدو (15 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اسئلة للعلم اذا ممكن*



fredyyy قال:


> *فما هي الروح ؟ وما تعلم عنها ؟*
> 
> *الروح هي نسمة الله التي وضعها في الانسان
> وتلازم الانسان عند تكوينه في بطن أمه
> ...




قلت ان الهاوية مكان انتظار الأرواح الشريرة ... ما هو ذلك المكان ؟ وماذا تنتظر تلك الأرواح الشريرة ؟
وكذلك الفردوس , ما هي ؟ وماذا تنتظر الأرواح الغير شريرة ؟

ثم أنت تقول يا عزيزي أن الروح هي نسمة الله . وتقول ان هنالك أرواح شريرة . اي نسمات شريرة ,فهل لله نسمات شريرة ؟ وتقول ان لتلك النسمات نهاية اما فردوس واما هاوية , طيب  لماذا النسمة هي التي في الهاوية ؟ وصاحب النسمة ما هو شأنه ؟ 
انا لم أفهم شيئا أرجو اجابات واضحة


----------



## fredyyy (15 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اسئلة للعلم اذا ممكن*

*رجاء فصل الافكار عن بعضها أثناء الكتابة لكي تكون واضحة.......وشكرا*

*قلت ان الهاوية مكان انتظار الأرواح الشريرة ... ما هو ذلك المكان ؟ وماذا تنتظر تلك الأرواح الشريرة ؟*

*هذا المكان مكان للعذاب وإنتظار للحكم النهائي*

*وكذلك الفردوس , ما هي ؟ وماذا تنتظر الأرواح الغير شريرة ؟*

*الفردوس هو مكان إنتظار لأرواح القديسين الراقدين بيسوع 
مكان للراحة والتعزي بصحبة بقية القديسين 
إنتظاراَ لدخول بيت الآب مع القديسين الأحياء*

*ثم أنت تقول يا عزيزي أن الروح هي نسمة الله .*

*الروح هي نسمة الله (عندما نتكلم عن الروح الإنسانية فقط)*

* وتقول ان هنالك أرواح شريرة .*

*ليس المقصود أرواح إنسانية ولكن (ملائكة أشرار ساقطين)*

* اي نسمات شريرة ,فهل لله نسمات شريرة ؟ *

*هذة الكلمات من تفسيرك أنت...... من فضلك لا تفسر ولكن أطلب الإيضاح*

*وتقول ان لتلك النسمات نهاية اما فردوس واما هاوية *

*لم أقل هذا.... أنت تقول *

*طيب لماذا النسمة هي التي في الهاوية ؟*
*
كلمة نسمة تستخدم عند تكوين الانسان في بطن أمه 
وعندما يصبح الانسان كاملاَ له إرادة وإختيار يطلق عليها روح الانسان*

* وصاحب النسمة ما هو شأنه ؟ *

*يذهب الى حيثما إختار لنفسه على الارض
ولا دخل لانسان أو ملاك بهذة النهاية
كما يقول أبونا إبراهيم:*
 ((( *لو 16:26  وفوق هذا كله بيننا وبينكم هوّة عظيمة قد أثبتت حتى ان الذين يريدون العبور من ههنا اليكم لا يقدرون ولا الذين من هناك يجتازون الينا.)))
هناك أجساد لهذة الأرواح لاتفنى*

*انا لم أفهم شيئا أرجو اجابات واضحة *

*أرجو أن تكون إجابتي واضحة*

*أعتقد أن هذا السؤال أحد الأسئلة العظيمة والمهمة 
لانه يتعلق بمصير الإنسان الابدي 

شكراَ لك من كل قلبي *


----------



## ابو عبدو (16 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اسئلة للعلم اذا ممكن*

شكرا لك سيد فريدي 
ورغم انك تقول ان هذه الاسئلة عظيمة وتتعلق بمصير الانسان الابدي الا انك لم توضح لي هذا المصير 
فانت تقول ان الهاوية مكان للعذاب . وانا سألتك ماهو هذا المكان ؟
وكذلك الفردوس مكان للراحة . ماهو هذا المكان ؟
ثم قلت انهما مكانان للارواح , طيب واصحاب الارواح , ما هو حالهم يومئذ ؟
ولي تعليق ... كيف ملائكة وكيف اشرار ساقطين ؟
ارجو ان تكون اسئلتي واضحة


----------



## ضحى (16 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اسئلة للعلم اذا ممكن*

*اخ فريدي من حقك ان تسال ومن حقنا ان نجيب انا سوف اجيب عن ديننا الاسلام..
السماوات ..هي سبع سماوات طباقا ..لا ترى في خلق الرحمن من تفاوت فارجع البصر هل ترى من فطور ثم ارجع البصر كرتين ينقلب اليك البصر خاسئا وهو حسير اما بالنسبه للحياة بعد الموت فيوم ينفخ في الصور يقومون كل الاموات للقاء خالقهم وخالق الكون ...ليوم الحساب يوم لا ينفع مال ولا بنون الا من اتى الله بقلب سليم ..فنحن لسنا مخلدين في الدنيا ماتوا قبلنا وسنموت وكيف بدات الحياة تنتهي ايضا والحياة الاخره هي دار القرار ...واهلا بك وباسالتك ما ستطعت ان احاوب فلن ابخل بجوابي *


----------



## fredyyy (16 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اسئلة للعلم اذا ممكن*

*فانت تقول ان الهاوية مكان للعذاب *

*مكان لعذاب الذين رفضوا عمل المسيح النيابي عنهم
المسيح دفع ثمن خطياهم فهناك سيدفع كل واحد حساب نفسه لرفضه المسيح
ولا خروج من هذا المكان*

*وكذلك الفردوس مكان للراحة . ماهو هذا المكان ؟*

*الفردوس هو مكان إنتظار لأرواح القديسين الراقدين بيسوع 
مكان للراحة والتعزي بصحبة بقية القديسين 
إنتظاراَ لدخول بيت الآب مع القديسين الأحياء*


*ثم قلت انهما مكانان للارواح , طيب واصحاب الارواح , ما هو حالهم يومئذ ؟*

*عندما يموت الانسان جسدة يتحلل ويصبح تراب 
الروح تذهب الى أحد النهايتين بجسد لا يفني ولكن ليس كالارضي
يظل به طوال الابدية 
إما في العذاب الابدي في الهاوية النار الابدية
وإما في الفردوس ثم الى بيت الآب ويكون مع المسيح كل حين*

*ولي تعليق ... كيف ملائكة وكيف اشرار ساقطين ؟*

*الملائكة هم أرواح خادمة تنفذ وامر الله
لكن البعض منهم سقطوا هؤلاء هم الشياطين

تخيل معي :

الشخص الرافض للمسيح.....
سيسكن والى الابد في النار
فاقد الامل في الخروج من هذا المكان
يعذب لوجوده في النار
محاط طول أبديتة بالشياطين
وفي ظلام أبدي
وليس هناك ما يلطف من قوة النار*


----------



## fredyyy (16 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اسئلة للعلم اذا ممكن*

*ضحى.. انا لم أسألك عن شئ
فما عندي يكفيني*


----------



## ابو عبدو (17 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اسئلة للعلم اذا ممكن*



fredyyy قال:


> *
> 
> وإما في الفردوس ثم الى بيت الآب ويكون مع المسيح كل حين[/COLOR][/FONT]*_
> 
> ...


_

ما هو بيت الآب ان كنت تعلم ؟_


----------



## ابو عبدو (17 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اسئلة للعلم اذا ممكن*

ماذا تعلمون عن الملائكة ؟ 
هل هم مثل الانسان يتزاوجون ويأكلون ويشربون ؟ 
هل يمكن ان يتمثلوا بجسد الانسان فيصيرون مثله يتزاوجون ويأكلون ويشربون ؟
ما هو عالم الملائكة عندكم ؟


----------



## ابن الشرق (17 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اسئلة للعلم اذا ممكن*

الملائكة لا يتزوجون بل هم ارواح للخدمة ....... 

و نجد في كلام السيد المسيح في الانجيل بحسب متى الاصحاح 22
[q-bible]
فِي ذلِكَ الْيَوْمِ جَاءَ إِلَيْهِ صَدُّوقِيُّونَ، الَّذِينَ يَقُولُونَ لَيْسَ قِيَامَةٌ، فَسَأَلُوهُ *24 *قَائِلِينَ: «يَا مُعَلِّمُ، قَالَ مُوسَى: إِنْ مَاتَ أَحَدٌ وَلَيْسَ لَهُ أَوْلاَدٌ، يَتَزَوَّجْ أَخُوهُ بِامْرَأَتِهِ وَيُقِمْ نَسْلاً لأَخِيهِ. *25 *فَكَانَ عِنْدَنَا سَبْعَةُ إِخْوَةٍ، وَتَزَوَّجَ الأَوَّلُ وَمَاتَ. وَإِذْ لَمْ يَكُنْ لَهُ نَسْلٌ تَرَكَ امْرَأَتَهُ لأَخِيهِ. *26 *وَكَذلِكَ الثَّانِي وَالثَّالِثُ إِلَى السَّبْعَةِ. *27 *وَآخِرَ الْكُلِّ مَاتَتِ الْمَرْأَةُ أَيْضًا. *28 *فَفِي الْقِيَامَةِ لِمَنْ مِنَ السَّبْعَةِ تَكُونُ زَوْجَةً؟ فَإِنَّهَا كَانَتْ لِلْجَمِيعِ!» *29 *فَأَجَابَ يَسُوعُ وَقَالَ لَهُمْ:«تَضِلُّونَ إِذْ لاَ تَعْرِفُونَ الْكُتُبَ وَلاَ قُوَّةَ اللهِ. *30 *لأَنَّهُمْ فِي الْقِيَامَةِ لاَ يُزَوِّجُونَ وَلاَ يَتَزَوَّجُونَ، بَلْ يَكُونُونَ كَمَلاَئِكَةِ اللهِ فِي السَّمَاءِ. 
[/q-bible] 


الملائكة ينتمون الى عالم الارواح و قد خلقهم الله للخدمة و لمهمات كثيرة ... و يتردجون في الطغمات او الرتب ... و اسماء هذه الرتب في الكتاب المقدس .... 

و كما قال الرب سيكون المؤمنون كالملائكة لا يتزوجون 


ارجو ان اكون قد وفيت في الرد 


دمت في سلام


----------



## fredyyy (17 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اسئلة للعلم اذا ممكن*

*قال احدهم للمسيح
*
مر 9
**** 22....ان كنت تستطيع شيئا فتحنن علينا واعنّا.
23  فقال له يسوع ان كنت تستطيع ان تؤمن.كل شيء مستطاع للمؤمن ****

*ما هو بيت الآب ان كنت تعلم ؟*

*سوف أرد عليك كما رد المسيح

إن كنت تستطيع ان تصدق أني أعلم ....... سوف أجيبك


( في حد مايعرفش بيت أبوة ما هو..... أو اين هو  )*


----------



## ابو عبدو (18 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اسئلة للعلم اذا ممكن*

سيد فريدي اجبتني باختصار شديد . وقلت ان الملائكة ارواح ليسوا كالانسان يتزاوجون , هل يعني جوابك ايضا انهم لا يأكلون ولا يشربون , وليس لهم حياة خاصة بهم كالانسان ؟
ثم سألتك ان كان يمكن ان يأخذوا صورة الانسان أو ان يتجسدوا كالانسان وييتزوجون ويأكلون ويشربون  مثله , فلم تجبني على هذه النقطة 


ثم سؤالي عن بيت الاب لم تجبني عنه ايضا , قلت لي هل من احد لا يعلم بيت ابوه , لم أفهم قصدك , هل تعني بكلامك المسيح ؟ طيب المسيح يعلم ما هو بيت ابوه , ولكن اني اسألك عنك انت , هل تعلم ماهو بيت الاب , لاني اريد انا ايضا ان اعلم , ام ذلك غير ممكن


----------



## fredyyy (18 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اسئلة للعلم اذا ممكن*

*ردّي على الجزء الاول 

إقرأ سفرالتكوين الاصحاح الثامن عشر

الجزء الثاني مواصفات مكان جميل رائع سماوي

معلومات خاصة بين آب وابنه*


----------



## ابو عبدو (18 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اسئلة للعلم اذا ممكن*



fredyyy قال:


> *ردّي على الجزء الاول
> 
> إقرأ سفرالتكوين الاصحاح الثامن عشر
> 
> *



يا أخي انا اطلب منكم الاجابة والتوضيح اذا امكن , ان كنت مشغول وغير فاضي لتجيبني انت أو اي أحد سواك اخبرني حتى لا أسأل مرة أخرى


----------



## ابو عبدو (22 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اسئلة للعلم اذا ممكن*

*لازلت انتظر الاجابة والرد 
هل من مجيب ؟؟*


----------



## ابن الشرق (22 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اسئلة للعلم اذا ممكن*

يعني كما رديت مسبقا 



> و كما قال الرب سيكون المؤمنون كالملائكة لا يتزوجون


 

الملائكة لا يتزوجون ابدا  لانهم ارواح 


و لا يأخذوا الاجساد 


لكن ممكن ان يتراءوا بهيئة انسان في مهمات خاصة


----------



## ابو عبدو (23 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اسئلة للعلم اذا ممكن*



ابن الشرق قال:


> لكن ممكن ان يتراءوا بهيئة انسان في مهمات خاصة


*
اولا : شكرا لك 
ثانيا : سؤالي هو حول هذه النقطة بالتحديد , يعني هل هم عندما يتراءوا بهيئة انسان , هل يأخذون طبيعة هذا الانسان الكاملة فيتزاوجون ويأكلون ويشربون ويتأثرون بما يتأثر به الانسان ؟ أم أنهم مجرد صورة ؟
هذا سؤالي فقط ؟ واعتقد انه واضح جدا , فهل من مشكلة !*


----------



## fredyyy (23 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اسئلة للعلم اذا ممكن*

*يعني هل هم عندما يتراءوا بهيئة انسان , هل يأخذون طبيعة هذا الانسان الكاملة فيتزاوجون ويأكلون ويشربون ويتأثرون بما يتأثر به الانسان ؟ أم أنهم مجرد صورة ؟*

*الملائكة المرسلين من الله لعمل معين 
لا يتعدون حدودهم المأمورين بها

فعندما زاروا إبراهيم قدم لهم طعاماَ فأكلوا
وعندما ذهبوا الى لوط  في سدوم لم يبيتوا ولكن أخرجاه من المدينة

في قصة الغني ولعازر .... حملوا لعازر بعد موته الى حضن ابراهيم

أما بالنسبة للزواج فالنص واضح:*

*مت 22:30 
***  لانهم في القيامة لا يزوجون ولا يتزوجون بل يكونون كملائكة الله في السماء. ****


----------



## ابن الشرق (23 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اسئلة للعلم اذا ممكن*

يخبرنا الكتاب المقدس ... 

انهم لا يتزوجون 

انهم قد يظهرون بالجسد لمهمات خاصة لكنهم لا يأخذون الطبيعة البشرية 

فانهم لن يتزوجون على الارض!


----------



## ابو عبدو (23 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اسئلة للعلم اذا ممكن*

*شكرا جزيلا لتجاوبكم 

*


----------



## Twin (24 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اسئلة للعلم اذا ممكن*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هااااي أخ أبو عبدو*



ابو عبدو قال:


> *شكرا جزيلا لتجاوبكم *


 
*علي أن أشكرك أولاً قبل أي شئ علي أسلوبك الراقي *
*وأيضاً أشكرك لأنك جعلتنا نتكلم عن هذه الأشياء العظيمة*​ 
*وعامة بمحبة أرد أن أضيف فقط بعض النقاط بشكل تفصيلي*​ 
*الفردوس*

*الفردوس كلمة فارسية معناها الأصلي "حظيرة أو حديقة" *
*وكان الفردوس هذا قديماً هو مكان السعادة والمكان الذي يحيا فيه الإنسان مع الله *
*وهذا الفردوس كان جنة عدن التي أحتضنت أدم وأمرأته للحياه مع الله*
*وبخطيئة أدم فقد هذا الفردوس*
*[q-bible]وَقَالَ الرَّبُّ الإِلَهُ: هُوَذَا الإِنْسَانُ قَدْ صَارَ كَوَاحِدٍ مِنَّا عَارِفاً الْخَيْرَ وَالشَّرَّ. وَالْآنَ لَعَلَّهُ يَمُدُّ يَدَهُ وَيَأْخُذُ مِنْ شَجَرَةِ الْحَيَاةِ أَيْضاً وَيَأْكُلُ وَيَحْيَا إِلَى الأَبَدِ. فَأَخْرَجَهُ الرَّبُّ الإِلَهُ مِنْ جَنَّةِ عَدْنٍ لِيَعْمَلَ الأَرْضَ الَّتِي أُخِذَ مِنْهَا. فَطَرَدَ الإِنْسَانَ وَأَقَامَ شَرْقِيَّ جَنَّةِ عَدْنٍ الْكَرُوبِيمَ وَلَهِيبَ سَيْفٍ مُتَقَلِّبٍ لِحِرَاسَةِ طَرِيقِ شَجَرَةِ الْحَيَاةِ. "تك22:3-24"[/q-bible]*
*فقد الفردوس الي حين !!!!*
*الي أن أتي المسيح له المجد في ملئ الزمان وأفتدي الإنسان*
*وعاد به للفردوس المفقود*
*وهذا تجلي في كلمته علي الصليب للص التائب*​
[q-bible]
*فَقَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكَ: إِنَّكَ الْيَوْمَ تَكُونُمَعِي فِي الْفِرْدَوْسِ "لو43:23"*​
[/q-bible]
*وعاد الفردوس*
*وصار الفردوس في عهد النعمة والخلاص هو مكان انتظار الأبرار *
*فكل من أنتقل من هذه الحياة وهو في حاله تأهب لملاقاة من أحبه*
*سيمضي أولاً إلي الفردوس هذا –مكان الانتظار- *
*في أنتظار يوم الدينونة العظيم *​


*الجحيم "الهاوية"*
*الجحيم هو مقر الموتي وهو*
*ترجمة للكلمة العبرية شئول والكلمة اليونانية هاديس*
*وهو مكان مظلم مخيف سكانه يشعرون بكل شئ حولهم ولكن !!*
*حالتهم لا نستطيع أن نعبر عنها فهم في حاله مختلفة كثيراً*
*فهم في بليد جامد *
*كما يعبر عنه داود النبي ويقول *​[q-bible]
*لأَنَّ أَمْوَاجَ الْمَوْتِ اكْتَنَفَتْنِي. سُيُولُ الْهَلاَكِ أَفْزَعَتْنِي. حِبَالُ الْهَاوِيَةِ أَحَاطَتْ بِي. شُرُكُ الْمَوْتِ أَصَابَتْنِي. "5:22-6"*​[/q-bible]
*والجحيم – الهاوية - هو مكان انتظار الأشرار *
*فكل من سينتقل من هذه الأرض وهو غير مستعد لملاقاة العريس السماوي *
*سيمضي إلي الجحيم – الهاوية -*
*في انتظار يوم الدينونة العظيم*​



*الملائكةهم مخلوقات ذو طبيعة نورانية أي جسم نوراني​*
*لهم قدرات خارقة للأمور الطبيعية*
*وكل مهمتهم هي التسبيح المستمر لله وخدمته المتواصلة*
*وتختلف الخدمات بأختلاف درجة الملاك *
*بمعني أن هناك ملائكة للبشارة مثلاً الذين يحمولون البشائر والأخبار للبشر*
*وأيضاً هناك ملاكة للعروش والكرسي والأبواق .......موضوع كبير يا أخي صدقني*
*لا يصلح له مشاركة أو عشرة وعامة الأخوة أعطوك بعض الصفات لهم*
*ولكني أريد أن أذيد وأقول لك عن موضوع مجئ الملائكة للأرض *
*فهم يأتون للأرض كما حدث مع أبراهيم أبو الأباء*
*ولكنهم لم يأخذوا جسم بشري مثلنا*
*ولكنه جسم أثيري يتكون من عناصر الهواء المحيط بنا لأتمام مهمته ثم يتلاشي فو الأنتهاء منها*
*وهم يشعرون مثلنا بالأحساسات المختلفة *
*ولكن فرق شاسع بما نشعر به نحن وبما يشعرون هم به*
*وكل هذا لأنهم مخلوقات عاقلة لا جامدة*
*هذا ما نعرفة عن الملائكة *
*ولكن قد يكون لنا عودة مرة أخري لهذا الموضوع*​ 
*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## ابو عبدو (24 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اسئلة للعلم اذا ممكن*

*شكرا لك يا سيد توين على مشاركتك وتوضيحك 
تقبل تحياتي 
وربما لنا عودة ان شاء الله​*


----------



## ابو عبدو (30 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اسئلة للعلم اذا ممكن*

*جاء في الكتاب المقدس :

( يهوذا اياك يحمد اخوتك.يدك على قفا اعدائك يسجد لك بنو ابيك )

ممكن تفسير واضح اذا سمحتم*


----------



## My Rock (30 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اسئلة للعلم اذا ممكن*



ابو عبدو قال:


> *جاء في الكتاب المقدس :*
> 
> *( يهوذا اياك يحمد اخوتك.يدك على قفا اعدائك يسجد لك بنو ابيك )*
> 
> *ممكن تفسير واضح اذا سمحتم*


 
النص الكامل من اصحاح 49 من سفر التكوين 
Gen 49:1 وَدَعَا يَعْقُوبُ بَنِيهِ وَقَالَ: «اجْتَمِعُوا لِانْبِئَكُمْ بِمَا يُصِيبُكُمْ فِي اخِرِ الايَّامِ. 
Gen 49:2 اجْتَمِعُوا وَاسْمَعُوا يَا بَنِي يَعْقُوبَ وَاصْغُوا الَى اسْرَائِيلَ ابِيكُمْ. 
Gen 49:3 رَاوبَيْنُ انْتَ بِكْرِي قُوَّتِي وَاوَّلُ قُدْرَتِي فَضْلُ الرِّفْعَةِ وَفَضْلُ الْعِزِّ. 
Gen 49:4 فَائِرا كَالْمَاءِ لا تَتَفَضَّلُ لانَّكَ صَعِدْتَ عَلَى مَضْجَعِ ابِيكَ. حِينَئِذٍ دَنَّسْتَهُ. عَلَى فِرَاشِي صَعِدَ. 
Gen 49:5 شَمْعُونُ وَلاوِي اخَوَانِ. الاتُ ظُلْمٍ سُيُوفُهُمَا. 
Gen 49:6 فِي مَجْلِسِهِمَا لا تَدْخُلُ نَفْسِي. بِمَجْمَعِهِمَا لا تَتَّحِدُ كَرَامَتِي. لانَّهُمَا فِي غَضَبِهِمَا قَتَلا انْسَانا وَفِي رِضَاهُمَا عَرْقَبَا ثَوْرا. 
Gen 49:7 مَلْعُونٌ غَضَبُهُمَا فَانَّهُ شَدِيدٌ وَسَخَطُهُمَا فَانَّهُ قَاسٍ. اقَسِّمُهُمَا فِي يَعْقُوبَ وَافَرِّقُهُمَا فِي اسْرَائِيلَ. 
Gen 49:8 يَهُوذَا ايَّاكَ يَحْمَدُ اخْوَتُكَ. يَدُكَ عَلَى قَفَا اعْدَائِكَ. يَسْجُدُ لَكَ بَنُو ابِيكَ. 
Gen 49:9 يَهُوذَا جَرْوُ اسَدٍ. مِنْ فَرِيسَةٍ صَعِدْتَ يَا ابْنِي. جَثَا وَرَبَضَ كَاسَدٍ وَكَلَبْوَةٍ. مَنْ يُنْهِضُهُ؟ ​Gen 49:10 لا يَزُولُ قَضِيبٌ مِنْ يَهُوذَا وَمُشْتَرِعٌ مِنْ بَيْنِ رِجْلَيْهِ حَتَّى يَاتِيَ شِيلُونُ وَلَهُ يَكُونُ خُضُوعُ شُعُوبٍ.

هذه نبوءة يعقوب لما سيحصل لبنيه
ماهو الشئ الغير مفهوم به؟


----------



## ابو عبدو (4 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: اسئلة للعلم اذا ممكن*

*الا يوجد اجابة !!!
ما معنى : 
 يهوذا اياك يحمد اخوتك.
وما معنى :
يدك على قفا اعدائك 
وما معنى :
يسجد لك بنو ابيك 
أرجو اجابة لو ما فيها ازعاج يعني*


----------



## ابو عبدو (6 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: اسئلة للعلم اذا ممكن*

*هل من مجيب*


----------



## استفانوس (6 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: اسئلة للعلم اذا ممكن*

*سيدس المحترم ابوعبدو
تكرم ولاتكن عجول فلكل سؤال جواب لاننا في المسيح ظاهرون واجبنا اعلا ن مجد الله 
وان كلمتة صادقة وامينة
 أن النبوة اصلاليهوذا وعن مستقبل يهوذا وأن هذا الآتي هو من سبط يهوذا
 وذلك حسب تسلسل النبوة من إبراهيم إلى إسحق إلى يعقوب إلى يهوذا وبعد ذلك إلى داود
 وحسب مضمون النبوة نفسها
 فالحديث كله منصب على يهوذا والبركة الآتية من يهوذا
وان كنت تقصد ان هذه النبوة لمحمح فانت مخطئ للاسباب التالية:
يستخدم هؤلاء الكتاب بعض الأسماء والصفات التي وردت في الكتاب المقدّس والتي تتشابه في نطقها مع " الحمد " أو التي تشتق من " الحمد " وينسبونها لنبي المسلمين لأن اسمه يُشتق من الحمد!! مثل كلمة " يهوذا "(تكوين49/9) والمشتقة من الحمد، و " مشتهيات " في (نشيد الأنشاد5/16) والتي تنطق في العبرية مثل كلمة الحمد، و " مشتهي " في (حجي2/7) من شهوة، وتنطق أيضًا، في العبربة، مثل الحمد!!



وهذه الصفات والأسماء في علم دلالات الألفاظ شبيهة بـ " حمد –  Hamada "
 ولكنها لا تعني أنها نبوة عن نبي باسم " أحمد " أو " محمد ". 

ولكن بعض الكتاب من الإخوة المسلمين لهم رأي آخر!! 
يقول البروفيسور عبد الأحد داود في تعليقه على ما جاء في (حجي2/7)؛ " وفي اللغة العبربة " حمد " تستعمل عادة لتعني " الأمنية الكبري " أو " المشتهى " أو " الشهية " أو " الشائق ". وقد جاءت في الوصية التاسعة من الوصايا العشر " لو تاهمود إيش رايخا " ومعناها " لا تشتهي زوجة جارك " وفي اللغة العبرية يأتي الفاعل " حِمِيدَا " من نفس الحرف الساكن " حِمْدْ " ومعناها " الحَمْد " وهكذا ". ثم أضاف " وهل هناك شيء أكثر من المدح أو حسن الأحدوثة يتوق إليه ويشتهية الإنسان أو يرغب فيه؟ وأيًا من المعنيين تختار، فإنّ الحقيقة الناصعة تبقى بأنّ كلمة " أحمد " هي الصيغة العربية لكلمة " حِمْد " هذا التفسير هو تفسير قاطع لا ريب ولا مراء فيه "!!!*


----------



## ابو عبدو (9 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: اسئلة للعلم اذا ممكن*

*سيد استفانوس تقبل تحياتي , وربما أنت تشعر بأنني أكن لك احتراما خاصا لأسلوبك المحترم في الحديث , وأرى فيك تواضع السيد المسيح 
ولا أرى فيك الحقد الذي رأيته في كثيرين غيرك , وأتمنى ألا أكون مخطئا في شعوري , كما أتمنى أن نكون أصدقاء , فنحن بالرغم من خلافنا , تجمعنا أشياء كثيرة أولها أننا نؤمن بوجود خالق لهذا الكون يستحق العبادة , ونؤمن بيوم نلقاه فيه فتجزى كل نفس ما كسبت . 
وبناء على ذلك فنحن مشتركون ببغضنا للشيء القبيح والفواحش فلا نرضى بها ونرفض الظلم ونرفض القتل ونرفض أي إساءة من إنسان لأخيه الإنسان , هذا ما أومن به أنا شخصيا , وأعتقد انك تؤمن بذلك أيضا 
فنحن مشتركون في العمل الصالح والهدف النبيل وإيماننا بلقاء الله .
وعندنا نحن المسلمون آية في القرآن الكريم تقول : 
{ مَّا يَفْعَلُ اللّهُ بِعَذَابِكُمْ إِن شَكَرْتُمْ وَآمَنتُمْ وَكَانَ اللّهُ شَاكِراً عَلِيماً }
فالله لا يهوى أن يعذب عباده وماذا يريد منهم إلا أن يؤمنوا به ويشكروا له ويطيعوه !
لكن الحياة فيها من لا يؤمن بالله ولا يتوارى عن الفواحش والرذائل والإجرام , فمن طالبي سلطة إلى طالبي مال إلى طالبي شهوة .. وأمور كثيرة اختلطت وبشر كثيرون سقطوا ببعدهم عن خالقهم , لكن العقل يبقى نعمة كبرى من الله وهبها لنا حتى نستطيع التمييز بين الحق والباطل فتبقى الحقيقة مشرقة في أعيننا حتى نلقى الله . 
أعود لجوابك عن سؤالي وأقول لك انك ذهبت بعيدا في تفكيرك فأنا ما قصدت الذي فهمته من سؤالي , ولا أرمي إليه , فسؤالي بسيط جدا فقط أردت معنى الكلمات لا أكثر , إني اسأل ما معنى : 
Gen 49:8  يهوذا إياك يحمد إخوتك. يدك على قفا أعدائك. يسجد لك بنو أبيك.
يعني أريد معاني الكلمات فقط لا أكثر ولا أقل , يعني كأن تسألني عن آية في القرآن و لتكن مثلا : 
{ يُوسُفُ أَعْرِضْ عَنْ هَـذَا وَاسْتَغْفِرِي لِذَنبِكِ إِنَّكِ كُنتِ مِنَ الْخَاطِئِينَ }
فأقول لك باختصار : 
يوسف هو نبي الله , وأعرض , قول قاله له العزيز,  يعني ابتعد عن هذا الأمر وهو ما حصل معه من مراودة امرأة العزيز له ,  ولا تذكر ذلك الأمر ثانية . واستغفري لذنبك يعني يا ( امرأة العزيز ) ادعي الله أن يغفر لك ما فعلت لأن ما فعلته هو ذنب , انك كنت من الخاطئين , أي ارتكبت خطأ في فعلك وصرت من المذنبين . 
هل شرح كذلك صعب . 
اذا ما معنى :
يهوذا اياك يحمد اخوتك
يدك على قفا اعدائك
يسجد لك بنو ابيك.
هل من صعوبة في شرح تلك الكلمات ! السؤال صار له مدة .
هل من مجيب ؟
*


----------



## ابو عبدو (9 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: اسئلة للعلم اذا ممكن*

*سيد استفانوس تقبل تحياتي , وربما أنت تشعر بأنني أكن لك احتراما خاصا لأسلوبك المحترم في الحديث , وأرى فيك تواضع السيد المسيح 
ولا أرى فيك الحقد الذي رأيته في كثيرين غيرك , وأتمنى ألا أكون مخطئا في شعوري , كما أتمنى أن نكون أصدقاء , فنحن بالرغم من خلافنا , تجمعنا أشياء كثيرة أولها أننا نؤمن بوجود خالق لهذا الكون يستحق العبادة , ونؤمن بيوم نلقاه فيه فتجزى كل نفس ما كسبت . 
وبناء على ذلك فنحن مشتركون ببغضنا للشيء القبيح والفواحش فلا نرضى بها ونرفض الظلم ونرفض القتل ونرفض أي إساءة من إنسان لأخيه الإنسان , هذا ما أومن به أنا شخصيا , وأعتقد انك تؤمن بذلك أيضا 
فنحن مشتركون في العمل الصالح والهدف النبيل وإيماننا بلقاء الله .
وعندنا نحن المسلمون آية في القرآن الكريم تقول : 
{ مَّا يَفْعَلُ اللّهُ بِعَذَابِكُمْ إِن شَكَرْتُمْ وَآمَنتُمْ وَكَانَ اللّهُ شَاكِراً عَلِيماً }
فالله لا يهوى أن يعذب عباده وماذا يريد منهم إلا أن يؤمنوا به ويشكروا له ويطيعوه !
لكن الحياة فيها من لا يؤمن بالله ولا يتوارى عن الفواحش والرذائل والإجرام , فمن طالبي سلطة إلى طالبي مال إلى طالبي شهوة .. وأمور كثيرة اختلطت وبشر كثيرون سقطوا ببعدهم عن خالقهم , لكن العقل يبقى نعمة كبرى من الله وهبها لنا حتى نستطيع التمييز بين الحق والباطل فتبقى الحقيقة مشرقة في أعيننا حتى نلقى الله . 
أعود لجوابك عن سؤالي وأقول لك انك ذهبت بعيدا في تفكيرك فأنا ما قصدت الذي فهمته من سؤالي , ولا أرمي إليه , فسؤالي بسيط جدا فقط أردت معنى الكلمات لا أكثر , إني اسأل ما معنى : 
Gen 49:8  يهوذا إياك يحمد إخوتك. يدك على قفا أعدائك. يسجد لك بنو أبيك.
يعني أريد معاني الكلمات فقط لا أكثر ولا أقل , يعني كأن تسألني عن آية في القرآن و لتكن مثلا : 
{ يُوسُفُ أَعْرِضْ عَنْ هَـذَا وَاسْتَغْفِرِي لِذَنبِكِ إِنَّكِ كُنتِ مِنَ الْخَاطِئِينَ }
فأقول لك باختصار : 
يوسف هو نبي الله , وأعرض , قول قاله له العزيز,  يعني ابتعد عن هذا الأمر وهو ما حصل معه من مراودة امرأة العزيز له ,  ولا تذكر ذلك الأمر ثانية . واستغفري لذنبك يعني يا ( امرأة العزيز ) ادعي الله أن يغفر لك ما فعلت لأن ما فعلته هو ذنب , انك كنت من الخاطئين , أي ارتكبت خطأ في فعلك وصرت من المذنبين . 
هل شرح كذلك صعب . 
اذا ما معنى :
يهوذا اياك يحمد اخوتك
يدك على قفا اعدائك
يسجد لك بنو ابيك.
هل من صعوبة في شرح تلك الكلمات ! السؤال صار له مدة .
هل من مجيب ؟
*


----------



## استفانوس (10 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: اسئلة للعلم اذا ممكن*



> سيد استفانوس تقبل تحياتي , وربما أنت تشعر بأنني أكن لك احتراما خاصا لأسلوبك المحترم في الحديث , وأرى فيك تواضع السيد المسيح


*العفو هذا ماتعلمني كلمة الله
اشكرك من اجل ادبك​*


> ولا أرى فيك الحقد الذي رأيته في كثيرين غيرك , وأتمنى ألا أكون مخطئا في شعوري


*صدقني الجميع طيبون ولكن يوجد بعض المستهزين لايحترمون قوانين المنتدى​*


> كما أتمنى أن نكون أصدقاء


*لي الشرف 
ولكن دينك لايسمحلك الافي الظاهر​*


> وبناء على ذلك فنحن مشتركون ببغضنا للشيء القبيح والفواحش فلا نرضى بها ونرفض الظلم ونرفض القتل ونرفض أي إساءة من إنسان لأخيه الإنسان


*نعم في ادبيات الانسان[/COLORيهوذا 






			إياك يحمد إخوتك. يدك على قفا أعدائك. يسجد لك بنو أبيك.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

تختلف ولا وجه للمقارنة بين التالي​



			يُوسُفُ أَعْرِضْ عَنْ هَـذَا وَاسْتَغْفِرِي لِذَنبِكِ إِنَّكِ كُنتِ مِنَ الْخَاطِئِينَ
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

​*


----------



## استفانوس (10 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: اسئلة للعلم اذا ممكن*

*لقد اجبت على سؤالك
وتفضل هذا الرابط​*www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=22757&page=5


----------



## ابو عبدو (10 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: اسئلة للعلم اذا ممكن*

*اسمحلي في البداية ان اعقب على كلمتك عندما قلت أن ديني لا يسمح ان نكون اصدقاء الا بالظاهر , اسمحلي ان أقول انك مخطئ يا عزيزي فالله تعالى قال : 
{ وَمَا أَرْسَلْنَاكَ إِلَّا رَحْمَةً لِّلْعَالَمِينَ }
فمن هم العالمين يا صديقي ! ارجو ان تفكر في الموضوع 
ولكن أرجو ايضا ان تنتبه لنقطة هامة . وهي ان تفرق بين الكافر والمؤمن . فالكافر بالله اي لا يؤمن بالله ولا بوجوده ولا يعرف شيئا عن الحلال وعن الحرام ولا يعتبر نفسه محاسبا على شيء وأنه خلق سدى , فذلك لا يتوارى عن المنكر ولا يتوارى عن الفحشاء الى غير ذلك , فهل يمكن ان تتخذه صديقا ! هل تأمنه صديقا ! 
اما انتم يا عزيزي مؤمنون بالله وانكم محاسبون وانكم سوف تلقوه لا محالة . غير ان هنالك نقطة اختلاف في ذلك الايمان بيننا وبينكم , وهي توحيدنا المطلق لله وأنه أحد في ذاته . وتثليثكم لله وأنه ثلاثة في واحد وهذا ما ينفي عنه صفة ( الأحد ) لدينا . فذلك خلاف لا تحله عداوتنا ولكن يحله الحوار العقلي بود متبادل .
واذكرك بالآية : 
{لَا يَنْهَاكُمُ اللَّهُ عَنِ الَّذِينَ لَمْ يُقَاتِلُوكُمْ فِي الدِّينِ وَلَمْ يُخْرِجُوكُم مِّن دِيَارِكُمْ أَن تَبَرُّوهُمْ وَتُقْسِطُوا إِلَيْهِمْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ يُحِبُّ الْمُقْسِطِينَ } 
فهل يقسط الانسان لعدوه .
ثم بالنسبة للمقارنة بآية يوسف , انا لم اقارن في المعنى فلا دخل للمعنى بالموضوع ولكن بطريقة التفسير فأنا لا اطلب الا معاني كلمات كما أوضحت .
اعود للموضوع 
انك يا سيدي لم تجاوبني على سؤالي ولكن أوضحت مشكورا ان كلمة يحمد لا تعني البشرى بنبينا محمد . 
اذا ماذا تعني ؟
وانك لم تعلق على باقي الكلمات .
فما معنى : 
يهوذا اياك يحمد اخوتك
يدك على قفا اعدائك
يسجد لك بنو ابيك.
لا ادري لماذا التردد في الاجابة , السؤال بسيط جدا , ما المشكلة ؟
هل من مجيب*


----------



## استفانوس (10 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: اسئلة للعلم اذا ممكن*



> اسمحلي في البداية ان اعقب على كلمتك عندما قلت أن ديني لا يسمح ان نكون اصدقاء الا بالظاهر , اسمحلي ان أقول انك مخطئ يا عزيزي فالله تعالى قال


*اقرأ ماجاء في القران
يا أيها الذين آمنوا لا تتخذوا اليهود والنصارى أولياء بعضهم أولياء بعض 
ومن يتولهم منكم فإنه منهم إن الله لا يهدي القوم الظالمين
واقرأ من الزمخشري
يقول الزمخشري في الكشاف وابن كثير في تفسيره لهذه الآية :
لا تتخذوهم أولياء أي تنصروهم وتستنصرونهم 
وتؤاخونهم وتصافونهم وتعاشرونهم معاشرة المؤمنين 
ثم علل بقوله :
بعضهم أولياء بعض
 "أي إنما يوالي بعضهم بعضاً لاتحاد ملتهم واجتماعهم على الكفر 
وقوله
 "ومن يتولهم منكم فإنه منهم "
تغليظ من الله وتشديد في وجوب مقاطعتهم واجتنابهم 
 ومنتظر منك الرد​*


----------



## fredyyy (11 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: اسئلة للعلم اذا ممكن*

*  تك 29 : 25 
وحبلت ايضا وولدت ابنا وقالت هذه المرة احمد الرب.لذلك دعت اسمه يهوذا.*

*معنى اسم يهوذا ( حمد أو شكر أو تسبيح )

في تكوين 43 : 3, 8 ,  
              44 : 14 , 16 , 18
              46 : 28

كان متقدماَ ومتكلماَ عن إخوته أمام  يعقوب أبيهم وأمام يوسف في أرض مصر
فكان شكر وحمد إخوته له واجب على ما فعل *
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

*يدك على قفا أعدائك 

كناية على تسلطه على أعدائه وإنتصاراته عليهم 
قضاه 1 : 4 , 8 (ضرب الكنعانيين والفرزيين , حارب أرشليم وأخذها , وأخذ غزة وتخومها وأشقلون وكان الرب مع يهوذا فملك الجبل )*

*تث 33:7  
*** وهذه عن يهوذا.قال اسمع يا رب صوت يهوذا وأت به الى قومه.بيديه يقاتل لنفسه فكن عونا على اضداده ****
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

*يسجد لك بنوا أبيك

يهوذا السبط الملوكي 

الذي منه داود الملك والمسيح حسب الجسد *

*ميخا  5 :2
***  اما انت يا بيت لحم افراتة وانت صغيرة ان تكوني بين الوف يهوذا فمنك يخرج لي الذي يكون متسلطا على اسرائيل ومخارجه منذ القديم منذ ايام الازل. ***

 متى 2 : 6 
***  وانت يا بيت لحم ارض يهوذا لست الصغرى بين رؤساء يهوذا .لان منك يخرج مدبر يرعى شعبي اسرائيل ***

 رؤ 5:5  
*** فقال لي واحد من الشيوخ لا تبك.هوذا قد غلب الاسد الذي من سبط يهوذا اصل داود ليفتح السفر ويفك ختومه السبعة ****

*هذه نبوات عن الميسح حيث سيسجد له الكل عند ظهوره للمُلك الحرفي*


----------



## ابو عبدو (11 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: اسئلة للعلم اذا ممكن*



استفانوس قال:


> *اقرأ ماجاء في القران
> يا أيها الذين آمنوا لا تتخذوا اليهود والنصارى أولياء بعضهم أولياء بعض
> ومن يتولهم منكم فإنه منهم إن الله لا يهدي القوم الظالمين
> واقرأ من الزمخشري
> ...


*
سيد استفانوس , ارجو منك ان تصغي الي  بعناية . 
اولا لا أعرف اذا كنت تعترف انك من النصارى , فما علمته انكم ترفضون ان نطلق عليكم اسم نصارى , وتقولون انكم لستم نصارى , بل مسيحيون . 
حسنا اذا كان الأمر كذلك وانك لست نصرانيا , فلست معنيا بتلك الآية التي ذكرتها لي .  وهذا ما ينهي الموضوع تماما .
وان كنت تعترف بأنكم نصارى فلكم في القرآن بشرى في قوله تعالى :
{ إِنَّ الَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ وَالَّذِينَ هَادُواْ وَالنَّصَارَى وَالصَّابِئِينَ مَنْ آمَنَ بِاللَّهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الآخِرِ وَعَمِلَ صَالِحاً فَلَهُمْ أَجْرُهُمْ عِندَ رَبِّهِمْ وَلاَ خَوْفٌ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلاَ هُمْ يَحْزَنُونَ }
الست تؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر يا أخ استيفانوس ؟
الست تعمل صالحا ؟ 
فهل بعد ذلك تقول ان القرآن يعاديكم ! 
اذا فمن هم اليهود والنصارى الذين قال الله لنا ان لا نتخذهم أولياء ؟
الله سبحانه وتعالى واحد لا يتغير , وما ارسل من رسول الا بدين واحد يدعو لعبادة الله الواحد الأحد  واقامة شرعه بامانة واخلاص . وينهى عن المنكر والفواحش .
وكان السبب في تعدد الرسالات هو ترك الناس لرسالاتهم وتغيرهم لشرع الله وتحريف كتبهم بما يناسب فهمهم وهواهم . وكان آخر رسالات الله سبحانه وتعالى هي رسالة محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام وهي القرآن , وجعلها معجزة باقية حتى يرث الله الأرض ومن عليها . وجاءت تدعو لعبادة الله الله الواحد الأحد وتنهى عن المنكر , وتقوم ما حصل من التغيير في شرع الله من شرك وعبادة أوثان ,  فكان من الواجب على اليهود والنصاري ان يسارعوا الى تلك الرسالة وذلك الكتاب حرصا على دينهم , ولكن هل فعلوا ذلك ؟ 
كان حالهم حينئذ حال الكافرين الذين لا يؤمنون بالله ولا بكتاب من عند الله , الا قليلا منهم . فحاربوا الاسلام بدلا من ان يتبعوه وهو شرع الله وكانوا له أعداء الا قليلا منهم . 
انظر اليوم يا صديقي , الامريكان نصارى , الانجليز نصارى , اين هم من كتبهم ورسالاتهم , الم يتفقوا مع اليهود والذين هم ايضا اهل كتاب , الم يسفكوا دماء المسلمين , الذين يدعون الى الله ! انا لن أقول كيف يمكن ان نتخذ اولئك الناس أولياء , بل اسألك انت هل ممكن ان تتخذ انت واحدا منهم وليا لك , هل تأمنه صديقا لك , الا تفضل ان تتخذ مسلما صديقا لك على ان تتخذ واحدا من اولئك اليهود والنصارى أولياء ؟ 
اولئك الذين امر الله الا نتخذهم أولياء لانهم لم يكونوا أمناء على دينهم حتي نأمنهم  ليكونوا لنا أولياء أي نصراء ومعينين .  
فهل انت منهم يا استيفانوس , هل تكره من يدعوك لعبادة الله الواحد الاحد ؟
هل تكره من يدعوك لتؤمن باليوم الآخر ؟
 هل تكره من يدعوك للعدل والاحسان , وينهاك عن المنكر ؟
اني لا أظنك كذلك , لذلك رجوت ان نكون أصدقاء .
ذلك هو القرآن والأسلام منذ ان فطر الله الكون ولا تبديل لسنة الله ولا تحويل .
وان كان ذلك يزعجك فانت حر , ولك دينك ولي ديني . 
ولن اسأل عما تعمل ولن تسأل عما اعمل 
تقبل تحياتي .
*


----------



## ابو عبدو (11 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: اسئلة للعلم اذا ممكن*



استفانوس قال:


> *اقرأ ماجاء في القران
> يا أيها الذين آمنوا لا تتخذوا اليهود والنصارى أولياء بعضهم أولياء بعض
> ومن يتولهم منكم فإنه منهم إن الله لا يهدي القوم الظالمين
> واقرأ من الزمخشري
> ...


*
سيد استفانوس , ارجو منك ان تصغي الي  بعناية . 
اولا لا أعرف اذا كنت تعترف انك من النصارى , فما علمته انكم ترفضون ان نطلق عليكم اسم نصارى , وتقولون انكم لستم نصارى , بل مسيحيون . 
حسنا اذا كان الأمر كذلك وانك لست نصرانيا , فلست معنيا بتلك الآية التي ذكرتها لي .  وهذا ما ينهي الموضوع تماما .
وان كنت تعترف بأنكم نصارى فلكم في القرآن بشرى في قوله تعالى :
{ إِنَّ الَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ وَالَّذِينَ هَادُواْ وَالنَّصَارَى وَالصَّابِئِينَ مَنْ آمَنَ بِاللَّهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الآخِرِ وَعَمِلَ صَالِحاً فَلَهُمْ أَجْرُهُمْ عِندَ رَبِّهِمْ وَلاَ خَوْفٌ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلاَ هُمْ يَحْزَنُونَ }
الست تؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر يا أخ استيفانوس ؟
الست تعمل صالحا ؟ 
فهل بعد ذلك تقول ان القرآن يعاديكم ! 
اذا فمن هم اليهود والنصارى الذين قال الله لنا ان لا نتخذهم أولياء ؟
الله سبحانه وتعالى واحد لا يتغير , وما ارسل من رسول الا بدين واحد يدعو لعبادة الله الواحد الأحد  واقامة شرعه بامانة واخلاص . وينهى عن المنكر والفواحش .
وكان السبب في تعدد الرسالات هو ترك الناس لرسالاتهم وتغيرهم لشرع الله وتحريف كتبهم بما يناسب فهمهم وهواهم . وكان آخر رسالات الله سبحانه وتعالى هي رسالة محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام وهي القرآن , وجعلها معجزة باقية حتى يرث الله الأرض ومن عليها . وجاءت تدعو لعبادة الله الله الواحد الأحد وتنهى عن المنكر , وتقوم ما حصل من التغيير في شرع الله من شرك وعبادة أوثان ,  فكان من الواجب على اليهود والنصاري ان يسارعوا الى تلك الرسالة وذلك الكتاب حرصا على دينهم , ولكن هل فعلوا ذلك ؟ 
كان حالهم حينئذ حال الكافرين الذين لا يؤمنون بالله ولا بكتاب من عند الله , الا قليلا منهم . فحاربوا الاسلام بدلا من ان يتبعوه وهو شرع الله وكانوا له أعداء الا قليلا منهم . 
انظر اليوم يا صديقي , الامريكان نصارى , الانجليز نصارى , اين هم من كتبهم ورسالاتهم , الم يتفقوا مع اليهود والذين هم ايضا اهل كتاب , الم يسفكوا دماء المسلمين , الذين يدعون الى الله ! انا لن أقول كيف يمكن ان نتخذ اولئك الناس أولياء , بل اسألك انت هل ممكن ان تتخذ انت واحدا منهم وليا لك , هل تأمنه صديقا لك , الا تفضل ان تتخذ مسلما صديقا لك على ان تتخذ واحدا من اولئك اليهود والنصارى أولياء ؟ 
اولئك الذين امر الله الا نتخذهم أولياء لانهم لم يكونوا أمناء على دينهم حتي نأمنهم  ليكونوا لنا أولياء أي نصراء ومعينين .  
فهل انت منهم يا استيفانوس , هل تكره من يدعوك لعبادة الله الواحد الاحد ؟
هل تكره من يدعوك لتؤمن باليوم الآخر ؟
 هل تكره من يدعوك للعدل والاحسان , وينهاك عن المنكر ؟
اني لا أظنك كذلك , لذلك رجوت ان نكون أصدقاء .
ذلك هو القرآن والأسلام منذ ان فطر الله الكون ولا تبديل لسنة الله ولا تحويل .
وان كان ذلك يزعجك فانت حر , ولك دينك ولي ديني . 
ولن اسأل عما تعمل ولن تسأل عما اعمل 
تقبل تحياتي .
*


----------



## ابو عبدو (11 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: اسئلة للعلم اذا ممكن*



fredyyy قال:


> *  تك 29 : 25
> وحبلت ايضا وولدت ابنا وقالت هذه المرة احمد الرب.لذلك دعت اسمه يهوذا.*
> 
> *معنى اسم يهوذا ( حمد أو شكر أو تسبيح )
> ...



*شكرا لك سيد فريدي 
لكن عندي استفسار عن يسجد لك بنو ابيك , فالكلام موجه ليهوذا فما دخل المسيح !*


----------



## ابو عبدو (11 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: اسئلة للعلم اذا ممكن*



fredyyy قال:


> *  تك 29 : 25
> وحبلت ايضا وولدت ابنا وقالت هذه المرة احمد الرب.لذلك دعت اسمه يهوذا.*
> 
> *معنى اسم يهوذا ( حمد أو شكر أو تسبيح )
> ...



*شكرا لك سيد فريدي 
لكن عندي استفسار عن يسجد لك بنو ابيك , فالكلام موجه ليهوذا فما دخل المسيح !*


----------



## استفانوس (11 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: اسئلة للعلم اذا ممكن*

*لقد اجبنا عليك اكثر من مرة
فااطلب من الادارة تولي الامر​*


----------

